# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fits in 'e Groat 'e day

## Nwicker60

John O' Groat Journal headlines for September 23, 2016


A THURSO mum-of-four was among protesters who gathered at the airport in Wick yesterday calling for an end to the transatlantic movements of bom-grade nuclear material from Dounreay.  Kerry Montgomery was joined by far north MP Paul Monaghan and individuals from Skerray and Muir of Ord to make their voices heard in the demonstration organised by Highlands Against Nuclear Transport.


A YOUNG Thurso boy has been given a top prize at the MFR community Awards in an "overwhelming night" or celebrations.  Kayden Malcolm was nominated to win the Cash for Kids award and was overjoyed when he found out he had won.

A WICK man has hit out at Highland Council after the perimeter fence of the new Wick community campus was built right against his garden drystone dyke leaving him no access for its maintenance.  John Sinclair who lives in Newton Road, cannot fit into the space left between his wall and the fence and he is demanding the fence be moved a metre out to allow him access. 

ORKNEY civic representatives are demanding to know why they were not consulted before the start of the scheduled run of flights from Wick to the USA with high active cargoes from Dounreay.  Orkney Islands Councillor Maurice Davidson has blasted nuclear industry chiefs over the secrecy surrounding the decision to give the all-clear to the movements which got under way at the weekend.

CAITHNESS Women Against State Pension Inequality members have been out on the streets of Wick and Thurso as part of a national day of action.  The group was passing on information and advice and discussing with as many women as possible, the facts about their state pension age.

GRADUATES of North Highland College UHI have been congratulated for their efforts during a special award ceremony in St Peter's and St Andrew's Church, Thurso.  A total of 282 students gained qualifications ranging from SVQ-level 3 to PHD, with 95 attending Saturday's ceremony.

A TOTAL of 2873 store and breeding sheep went through the ring at Quoybrae on Monday at Aberdeen & Northern Marts' annual sale, incorporating producers from Dunbeath , Bettyhill Forsinard and north-west Sutherland.

----------

